# ¿como puedo hacer un cautin?



## flor citlaly (Abr 12, 2012)

me interesa mucho saber el circuito para un cautin solo se que con una resistencia. Me urge mucho. Se lo agradeceria.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Abr 12, 2012)

basicamente un cautin es un   alambre especial (como el que usan las secadoras de cabello) pero mucho mas delgado. este se enrolla sobre un tubo metalico. pero esta aislado en algunos casos con ceramica, y en otros casos con algo parecido  a fibra de vidrio.   y dentro de este tubo se instala la punta que es con la que soldas...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2012)

Los hay chinos muuuuuuuy baratos , que a lo sumo como calientan demasiado se les pone un díodo en serie y listo.

No te conviene hacerlo


----------



## Pelelalo (Abr 12, 2012)

Pero cómo vas a hacer un soldador???. Haz caso y comprate uno.


----------



## powerful (Abr 12, 2012)

De acuerdo con DOSMETROS y Pelelalo, comprate uno hecho te sale más barato.


----------



## flor citlaly (Abr 12, 2012)

mmm... si lo se que en estos casos es mejor comparlo. Gracias. 
Lo q pasa q estoy haciendo un proyecto q es derretir platico. Y pense q lo podia hacer mas o menos con el funcionamiento del cautin. Si alguien me podria ayudar en una idea???  Por favor.


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 12, 2012)

¿ Que plastico querés derretir? Aclaralo lo mas posible.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2012)

¿ Y si ponés información de lo que querés implementar ?

Que plástico ?
Que cantidad ?
Que vas a hacer con el plástico derretido ?


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 12, 2012)

flor utiliza un alambre llamado ferroniquel, este se usa para derretir este material en aplicaciones como cortadoras de polietileno, o como cortadoras de icopor.


----------



## lubeck (Abr 12, 2012)

una pistola de silicon caliente...


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 12, 2012)

claro que puede funcionar, pero la temperatura de una pistola de silicona esta limitada y no podria derretir un plastico convenientemente.

Mejor conseguir una resistencia y adecuarla a las necesidades.


----------



## flor citlaly (Abr 12, 2012)

Ok. Con polímeros (artículos de plástico para el hogar como cubeta y así), triturado. Mi idea era hacerlo en placas. Pero el profe me dijo si lo puedo hacer piezas para un rompecabezas.
Pues de cantidad se podría que todavía no se muy bien.


----------



## lubeck (Abr 12, 2012)

yo no creo que con una resistencia puedas, ese se funde dentro de recipientes calentados por hornos y se inyecta con pistones dentro de moldes....

busca en la web plastico inyectado (no es tan sencillo como conseguir una resistencia)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 12, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> flor utiliza un alambre llamado ferroniquel, este se usa para derretir este material en aplicaciones como cortadoras de polietileno, o como cortadoras de icopor.



también conocido por alambre de micron


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 12, 2012)

A no, lo que quieres es fundir plastico y darle una forma en especial, solo necesitas una cocina bien ventilada, un tapabocas, una olla normal de aluminio y una estufa, como el plastico esta triturado lo que haces es calentarlo en la olla y cuando se caliente bien lo sirves en el molde que le dara forma al plastico, a este molde le agregas algo de aceite para que cuando tome la forma no se pegue en el molde y luego lo retiras con cuidado, y listo.

El tapabocas es para que te lo pongas y no ahogarse con el humo del plastico.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 12, 2012)

es posible,,,pero ay que comprar pistones neumáticos, fabricar la matriz para el molde,comprar ''desmoldante'' es un aerosol que evita que se adhiera el plástico al molde como dijo ferchito,también se puede mandar a ''nitrurar'' la matriz o el molde y eso evita que se pegue la pieza plástica,también necesitas una bomba de agua para enfriar los moldes y un control para inyectar solo el material necesario,también que regule el ''curado'' antes de abrir la matriz ,,,uff no es tan facil
busca en la red inyectores de plásticos

hoooo casi me olvido ,antes de deretir el plástico ay que recalentarlo para quitarle la humedad,porque sino la pieza sale ''chispeada''


----------



## lubeck (Abr 12, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> A no, lo que quieres es fundir plastico y darle una forma en especial, solo necesitas una cocina bien ventilada, un tapabocas, una olla normal de aluminio y una estufa, como el plastico esta triturado lo que haces es calentarlo en la olla y cuando se caliente bien lo sirves en el molde que le dara forma al plastico, a este molde le agregas algo de aceite para que cuando tome la forma no se pegue en el molde y luego lo retiras con cuidado, y listo.
> 
> El tapabocas es para que te lo pongas y no ahogarse con el humo del plastico.



Lo haz echo???

o teoricamente deberia de ser!!....

yo lo he intentado y lo unico que consigo es que se deshidrate(por asi decirlo) y solo consigo una produccion masiva de humo y toxinas...

y para cuando lo empiezas a vaciar en el molde cae pura ma..re.... se enfria de volada....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 12, 2012)

la temperatura debe estar por los 270ºC y 350ºC grados mas o menos,depende el plástico,en realidad es medio duro el plástico a esa temperatura y ay que meterlo al molde a presión ,com mas temperatura ya larga mucho humo y se quema


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 12, 2012)

lo he hecho con plasticos de baja densidad y funciona bien, pero el método de inyección siempre ha sido el mandado en ese tipo de procedimientos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2012)

Lo piola es como hacen los tanques de plástico , sin inyeccion , ni soplado , ni manga .

En un molde giratorio ponen el agente de despegue y el plástico molido a polvo (no peleteado) correspondiente a la capa exterior del tanque , calientan el tanque mientras gira-rota . . .  abren una puertita , le arrancan un pedazo correspondiente a la boca superior y colocan el plástico de la capa interior. Así pueden hacer las capas que quieran.

Donde se desea mayor espesor se calienta inicialmente más esa zona , entonces se pega más polvo.


----------



## lubeck (Abr 12, 2012)

ese metodo se utiliza en la alfareria (Talavera) pero con arcilla o no se que sea...


----------

